# What calcium dust for rankins dragon????



## Peanut123 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi,

I'm not sure what calcium dust/ vitamin dust I should be using for my 6 month old rankins dragon?

I currently have nutrobal with D3 and I've heared not to use anything with D3

I have a UVB bulb does this give out D3?

What's the best Calcium supplement???


----------



## Dentts (Mar 6, 2015)

Dragons synthesis d3 from uvb in there skin cells if I'm not mistaken and so shouldn't need a d3 supplement. They can actually overdose on d3 if they ingest to much. As far as I'm aware nutrobal is also a multivitamin. I actually dust it twice a week for my dragon in very small amounts for the vitamins. You shouldn't have too much issue finding a simple calcium powder im at work at the moment but will let you know what I use when I get home.


----------



## Dentts (Mar 6, 2015)

any calcium dust should do I use Calci dust by prorep its simply 100% calcium with no additives. Other calcium brands are available.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

this is kinda of true but only IF the UV index is supplied to the wild level.

if we use total wild re-creation then the reliance on synthetic and potentially toxic powders reduces.

Ca however is one of the most plentiful elements on earth and as such cannot be over supplied as it is only assimilated with D3. If D3 is produced to the wild level in a safe and regulated way, i.e with a wild re-created solar index then it cannot be over provided

so Ca should be available in food and water at all times

john





Dentts said:


> Dragons synthesis d3 from uvb in there skin cells if I'm not mistaken and so shouldn't need a d3 supplement. They can actually overdose on d3 if they ingest to much. As far as I'm aware nutrobal is also a multivitamin. I actually dust it twice a week for my dragon in very small amounts for the vitamins. You shouldn't have too much issue finding a simple calcium powder im at work at the moment but will let you know what I use when I get home.


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

for most of my reptiles i use calcium on crickets and i do nutrobal once a week. other things like locust and things like that already have a good calcium to phosphorous level so i dont dust them. d3 is toxic and you can overdo it but i still think once a week is a good idea.


----------



## Peanut123 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks, I've been dusting 1 or 2 days a week with nutrobol and the rest with normal Calicum. She's seems very healthy she's always alert and she eats fine, some days more than others. If she ever eats very little one day she always makes up for it the next day and she poops every day, she also sheds fine aswell. 

I'm having a bit of trouble getting her to eat her veggies tho, she might have a little piece every once in while. Any advice on how to tempt her to eat them?? I always put fresh veg in every day just incase she feels like trying some.

Oh and also I've just ordered her a harness and a leash so I can just let her roam round a bit more freely without worrying she might get lost somewhere in the house, is this a good idea or will the harness stress her?


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

i personally wouldn't use the harness especially if you have just got it, when it is alright with your company it shouldn't run away anyway.

as for the eating you need to remember it is a desert animal it needs starve days 2-3 days a week. if you add starve days in it shouldn't be picky. or just try feeding her nothing until she does, wont hurt. bugs taste nicer they are treats to them. starve it it can have pudding when it eats is vegetables.

careful what types of veg you use i would research a lot. weeds i believe are the best


----------



## Peanut123 (Apr 22, 2015)

Funny enough I have done a starve day today, was going to start doing Sunday starve days and see if she starts to eat her veg on them days since bugs wont be available

She doesn't mind just staying on my hand or climbing up onto my head and having a look round and sometimes she will crawl down my top and go asleep haha I was just thinking the harness for more free roaming for exercise rather than just sitting on me?


----------



## Peanut123 (Apr 22, 2015)

Plan worked just seen her eating her veggies haha yay!!


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

if you feel it will be enriching try it and see what happens, it will be frightening at first anyway. i think literally no food for the weekend and try her Monday would be better, the starve days are one of the most important factors with desert animals. is it a baby? i believe that they are more inclined to eat bugs at this age, still don't get her hooked if she wont eat them starve her. sounds harsh but it will be a lot better for her in the long run. what i do with my lizards is day on day off and often i give them two days off two days on. randomize it, she should be going nuts for her food like shes never eaten. what bugs are you doing?


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

sweet


----------



## Peanut123 (Apr 22, 2015)

She's about 7-8 months old

I feed her mini meal worms, locusts, brown crickets, black crickets and the occasional wax worm


----------



## kbonnington (Mar 15, 2015)

all good reason i asked was if it was worms or something easy for her to get hold of it would be more likely that she would scoff them cos they taste nice and she didn't have to work for them. her age got to recommend calci worms really good can stick them in a bowl and they cant climb out, could stick them in with your veg. try Online Reptile Shop - Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. really good sell allsorts including those worms, tubs of crickets/locust are £1.40


----------

